# Copiar un diseño varias veces seguidas



## jjavivi (Mar 5, 2008)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro, he estado buscando como poderlo hacerlo y ya he conseguido adelantar algo pero no del todo, veréis estoy usando eagle 4.16r2 , tengo diseñado un circuito y lo que ahora pretendo es copiarlo completo unas cuantas veces para imprimirlo en transparencia e insolarlo, pero no uno sino los máximos posibles a la vez, para ello ya he conseguido con la opción de CUT + PASTE con la combinación de botón drcho e izq. del ratón, pero aquí es donde tengo el problema, no puedo pegarlos donde yo quiera , es como si estuviese delimitado el espacio y si te sales dice que error, sin embargo si los apretó y junto unos cuantos (el diseño es pequeño) pues me deja dentro de ese espacio invisible.
Me pregunto ¿como se amplificadora ese tapiz invisible? ¿porque no puedo pegar ciento si lo deseo?

Gracias por vuestro tiempo y perdonar el post tan extenso.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 5, 2008)

Eso no tiene que ver con el Eagle. Son técnicas de imprenta. Exporta el archivo File>Export>Image con tamaño 1, luego pegas las imágenes que quieras en una hoja de Word, por ejemplo e imprimes el resultado.

mcrven


----------



## jjavivi (Mar 5, 2008)

Gracias, no había caído , ya lo he hecho, la he exportado con el photoshop la en dejado con los colores invertido y marcado los drill y en word he llenado un folio, jejeje, en 20min todo, y llevaba días intentándolo con el eagle.

Un saludo


----------



## gomgones (May 5, 2008)

Hola, 

Yo tengo una duda, en el layout plus, me gustaría hacer que la placa que tengo diseñada se viera dos veces, pero las pistas tambien enrutadas. No encuentro manera de hacerlo.
Gracias


----------

